# My system NL smoothed



## fisher1967 (28 July 2015)

Hello,

I am starting a trading journal here were you can see how I trade with my system NL smoothed

forex scalping Frankfurt ,London open till pound news 28 7 2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4Dcx37gH3w&feature=youtu.be


Today I have recorded in video all the morning European session since Frankfurt opening and the first forex scalping signal in GBPUSD till 10 min before the gbpusd news were I have closed all orders.

from my trading room in skype

Goodmorning everyone ,possible short trade in gbpusd
[09:21:34] Basil-kodikos says:

[09:49:57] Basil-kodikos says: limit order to sell eurjpy in 136.74
[09:50:31] Basil-kodikos says: 11 minutes to London open
[09:51:11] Basil-kodikos says: first 10 pips in gbpusd closed
[09:51:19] Basil-kodikos says: eurjpy order filled
[09:53:18] Basil-kodikos says: gbpusd is trailing now
[09:58:15] Basil-kodikos says: target filled in eurjpy eurjpy trails now
[10:00:09] Basil-kodikos says: London open
[10:03:54] Basil-kodikos says: eurjpy trailing closed nice scalping profit
[10:10:51] Basil-kodikos says: gbpjpy gave signal in 193,20 limit order short in 192,37
[10:26:29] Basil-kodikos says: news in gbpusd 11.30
[10:36:06] Basil-kodikos says: gbpjpy 6 pips from limit order

[10:55:40] Basil-kodikos says: cancelled the gbpjpy because it moved far away and we are approaching news time for pound
[10:56:05] Basil-kodikos says: gbpusd still trails the morning forex scalp +32 for now
[10:56:56] Basil-kodikos says: eurjpy formed a triangle 7 pips distance from limit order
[10:58:06] Basil-kodikos says: increased the size of eurjpy order since I cancelled gbpjpy limit order
[10:59:37] Basil-kodikos says: one hour after Londo o0pen 30 minutes to gbpusd news closing all orders in 15 minutes
[11:01:32] Basil-kodikos says: +41 the trailing for pound now
[11:16:33] Basil-kodikos says:
http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/37000542299266914366.png
[11:16:44] Basil-kodikos says:
http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/25349647173895586967.png
[11:19:03] Basil-kodikos says: closing +41 pips
My skype username is basil.kodikos in case you want to ask something about the setup.


----------



## fisher1967 (30 July 2015)

Forex scalping London -New York

Hello,
Today is an especially difficult day since we have FOMC.
Statistically these days are ranging and difficult to predict direction since everyone is waiting the FOMC to take direction.
We are starting early in the morning 30 minutes after Frankfurt open and we continue to scalp until London noon and then again in the New York open to see how we handle a difficult day.
Video with the European session
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXnOS8acKl0
kalimera everyone possible scalps in gbpusd, eurjpy gbpjpy waiting for the best retracement
[09:34:09] Basil-kodikos says: all shorts
[09:42:30] Basil-kodikos says: 192,83 entered in gbpjpy
[09:45:50] Basil-kodikos says:
forex scalping software main and auxiliary chart

[09:52:35] Basil-kodikos says: gbpjpy produced opposite signal I must get out in breakeven
[09:54:05] Basil-kodikos says:

[10:04:05] Basil-kodikos says: entered short in ej with reduced position
[10:15:58] Basil-kodikos says: closed gbpjpy in breakeven and reversed long position now
[10:22:39] Basil-kodikos says: price action is choppy and ranging
[10:30:36] Basil-kodikos says: gbp news in 60 minutes
[10:37:19] Basil-kodikos says: gu goes south gj try to go north
[10:41:21] Basil-kodikos says: hitting the first 10 pip target in gbpjpy
[10:41:23] Basil-kodikos says:

[10:42:01] Basil-kodikos says: there is a falling trend line in gj it must break in order to go further north
[10:53:43] Basil-kodikos says: gj broke the trend line we are trailing now +12
[11:11:17] Basil-kodikos says: gbpjpy stopped out
[11:22:05] Basil-kodikos says: opposite signal formed in eurjpy setting stop loss in breakeven
[11:41:59] Basil-kodikos says: stop loss hit in eurjpy
[11:48:08] makis says: possible long ej tp1=136.92 r1&yhigh
[11:57:17] Basil-kodikos says: yep eurjpy is long now but i think it will retrace first to 55 area
[11:57:36] Basil-kodikos says: also there is a falling trendline in this
[12:02:36] makis says: Yes, sloss < 135.5
[14:05:42] Basil-kodikos says: entered long in eurjpy in retracement 136,68
[15:39:27] Basil-kodikos says: closing at breakeven +2 since opposite signal formed I have average the position to go green in this
[15:41:15] Basil-kodikos says:

[15:46:35] Basil-kodikos says: shorted is 65 to go along with the short signal

[15:56:43] Basil-kodikos says: eurjpy consolidating preparing to move in the New York open ,it didn’t move for the day producing three ranging signals we are on the third short one
[16:12:21] Basil-kodikos says: closing scalping target
[16:13:45] Basil-kodikos says:

[16:20:11] Basil-kodikos says: eurjpy is breaking 50 trailing is +17
[16:20:42] Basil-kodikos says: today is a difficult day statistically FOMC days are ranging and difficult for forex scalping
[16:35:32] Basil-kodikos says: moved trailing stop one pip to be above the micro resistance in auxiliary micro chart
[16:37:09] Basil-kodikos says: formed support in 136,45
trailing in eurjpy stopped out +5
[17:47:11] Basil-kodikos says:
Stopping for today ,have a nice evening
My skype username is basil.kodikos in case you want to ask something about the forex scalping strategy
My email is admin(at)forexraiders.com


----------



## fisher1967 (30 July 2015)

Forex scalping in the London open

Markets was slow and choppy today but we managed to take our daily bread and butter in gbpusd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVQSq-iL_C4

kalimera everyone no signals this morning market is slow
[10:36:44] Basil-kodikos says: long signal in pound limit order 1,5600 buy
[11:11:41] Basil-kodikos says: entered 1,5603 in gbpusd
[11:24:51] Basil-kodikos says:


first target hit
[11:28:02] makis says: (cash)Ã‚* but a little dangerous , market is too choppy like yesterday .I think most traders went to the beach….
[11:28:42] Basil-kodikos says: follwing signals maki -10-15 pips nothing more
[11:29:36] Basil-kodikos says: always in trend pointing the chart nothing more
[11:30:00] Basil-kodikos says: boring but effective
[11:30:37] makis says: yes it seems that works!
[11:31:22] Basil-kodikos says: now entry is covered free trade just wait were the order will stop
[11:31:50] Basil-kodikos says: no guessing were i must close let ninjatrader to do the work sentiment out
[11:32:56] Basil-kodikos says: only some times were i see support and resistance formed in auxiliary chart I put trailing on the support or resistance to avoid stop out by a pip or tweo no more tweaking
[11:33:12] makis says: when the signal is formed price was at 1,5610 , limit order long -10 pips (with spread) 1,56?
[11:34:10] Basil-kodikos says: yes entered in 1.5603
[11:34:43] makis says: if we set limit buy 10 pips less maybe order will not execute….Ã‚*Ã‚*Ã‚* orÃ‚* yourÃ‚* entry was market?
[11:35:50] Basil-kodikos says: yes it may not execute but you are safe better safe than sorry
[11:36:22] makis says: (y)
[11:36:58] Basil-kodikos says: the tokyo session was narrow it has the characteristics of consolidation and breakout for many pips equal to the ranging length now we are +15
[11:37:25] Basil-kodikos says: tokyo session 23 pips
[11:38:33] Basil-kodikos says: trailing will offer good pips as long as we have momentum if it starts ranging the trade smells
[11:38:34] makis says: (y)
[11:39:03] makis says: bad smell!
[11:39:22] Basil-kodikos says: yep
[11:42:01] Basil-kodikos says: entered the trailing 1,5611 under 2 resistances if it moves under 11 we close the trade , because some people will short the median line ema 50 , lets see if bulls will prevail over bears
[11:44:44] Basil-kodikos says:


[11:46:49] Basil-kodikos says: stop filled +4 pips for the trail


----------



## fisher1967 (31 July 2015)

forex scalping the New York open

New York open was volatile today.We caught the gbpusd move south in attempt to hit 1,5600

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW51hFQSy6k

 Hitting the first 10 pipspound forex scalping

closing everything at 16,00 GMT

Left some pips on the table but better safe than sorry.

Have a nice evening


----------



## fisher1967 (2 August 2015)

forex scalping on Friday 31 7 2015

Today was a loosing day

One of the profitable trades I made in the video


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hin88YY9ECs


The  journal follows and in the end I am explaining the mistakes I made in order not to repeat them

possible long signal forming in gbpusd
[7/31/2015 09:56:35] Basil-kodikos says: 1,5589 entered
[7/31/2015 09:56:48] Basil-kodikos says: sl 1,5569
[7/31/2015 10:01:22] Basil-kodikos says: opposite signal formed are we entering ranging enviroment?
[7/31/2015 10:05:19] Basil-kodikos says: http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/82091439922080081105.png
[7/31/2015 10:06:26] Basil-kodikos says: we will take all profit between 1,5590 -1,5600 in order to reverse in the resistance formed in aux chart
[7/31/2015 10:17:46] Basil-kodikos says: first trade hit stop loss
[7/31/2015 10:24:31] Basil-kodikos says: I had a short window to close in breakeven and reverse and didnt do it, thought it will touch 1.5600 butr the bearish momentum was very strong in the London open
[7/31/2015 10:24:55] Basil-kodikos says: looking to take a long entry in eurjpy
[7/31/2015 10:25:13] Basil-kodikos says: 135,85 area
[7/31/2015 10:45:33] Basil-kodikos says: opposite signal formed in eurjpy looking to get out in breakeven
[7/31/2015 11:02:45] Basil-kodikos says: http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/04933314343527064004.png
[7/31/2015 11:03:31] Basil-kodikos says: closed at be
[7/31/2015 11:08:53] Basil-kodikos says: waiting for resistance to form in order to justify a short now in ej
[7/31/2015 11:19:56] Basil-kodikos says: resistance formed in 90  in aux chart   http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/63219700774980875091.png
[7/31/2015 11:23:24] Basil-kodikos says: I have very small stop loss in this if it goes above 90 4 pips i must get out cause i have doubled the quantity and because it will give long signial we are exactly in equilibrium medium line in the upper bollinger band
[7/31/2015 11:26:11] Basil-kodikos says: 1 2 3rejection or stop loss quickly it is the third time it hits 90
[7/31/2015 12:33:53] Basil-kodikos says: stop loss hit in eurjpy entered new trade in gbpusd retracement in 1,5570
[7/31/2015 13:12:58] Basil-kodikos says: trailing stop in gu hit entered long in gbpjpy ,eurjpy flies up north
[7/31/2015 13:13:10] Basil-kodikos says: 193,40
[7/31/2015 13:24:35] Basil-kodikos says: the divergence in gbpjpy helps +10,5
[7/31/2015 13:26:06] Basil-kodikos says: I am leaving this to run a bit gbpjpy was consolidating since 11,00-2,5 hours so according to this volatile pair 20 pips must come relatively easy
[7/31/2015 13:26:39] Basil-kodikos says: taking some of the morning losses back
[7/31/2015 13:29:05] Basil-kodikos says: http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/50624569407003132689.png
[7/31/2015 15:25:19] Basil-kodikos says: gbpjpy is consolidating I have secured the trade and I leave it through 15.30 news http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/83745977273093396466.png
[7/31/2015 15:30:29] Basil-kodikos says: stop loss hit

The three mistakes a made

1.In the first GBPUSD trade an opposite signal was made and instead of closing in the breakeven and reversing because of greed I was hopping to hit the 1,56-- to earn 5-10 pips and lost the great short ,taking the loss of 20 pips

2, In the eurjpy I had a position in the equilibrium and while I said in chat room that my stop loss was 3 pips I have left the trade to hit 20 pips stop loss and lost the great eurjpy move of 100 plus pips.

3, In the third trade of gbpjpy I had breakeven all losses and I was 150$ in profit and left it through American news with result to loose all profits.

Totally irresponsible behavior by me in the end of the month.

Have a good month all of you and good profits.


----------



## minwa (2 August 2015)

Don't understand how people want to change their charts into something that doesn't clearly display OHLC, but each to their own. I think you should put a disclaimer that you are offering stuff for sale in your links.


----------



## fisher1967 (4 August 2015)

It is a different way of watchingf the market based in Guppy theory.

I suppose that Nison heard equivalent things when he discovered the candlesticks

forex scalping 3 8 2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlNdUHqlb1E

kalimera everyone, waiting for proper entry long in eurjpy
[10:43:06] Basil-kodikos says: all daily charts gbpusd gbbjpy eurjpy are long
[10:44:18] Basil-kodikos says: Monday has the tradition of ranging so it is posible to see short signals too
[10:58:55] Basil-kodikos says: I am buying the equilibrium in 136,17
[10:59:02] Basil-kodikos says: eurjpy
[11:00:05] Basil-kodikos says:


[11:05:14] Basil-kodikos says: out -2 pips
[11:05:58] Basil-kodikos says: waiting for short signal since it violated the equilibrium
[11:15:08] Basil-kodikos says: short signal form waiting for entry
[11:48:07] Basil-kodikos says: entered in new resistance equilibriumÃ‚* in 136,20 short
[12:23:31] Basil-kodikos says: opposite signal again we are in range market time to close in be
[12:24:42] Basil-kodikos says: divergence formed
[13:46:08] Basil-kodikos says:
forexrainbow.com/images/34710415377392008578.png
closed half +11 leave the restto breakeven


----------



## CanOz (4 August 2015)

Steve Nison wasn't even a twinkle in his father eye when the Japanese started using candles centuries ago mate....


----------



## minwa (5 August 2015)

fisher1967 said:


> It is a different way of watchingf the market based in Guppy theory.
> 
> I suppose that Nison heard equivalent things when he discovered the candlesticksn




But the thing is candlesticks is the same as a ohlc/bar chart. absolutely no difference. Only educators feed retail junk that makes candles to seen as mythical. 

There can be no different interpretation by a robot on a bar or candle chart or a simply a price quote reading. 

What I see here is a maths function/formula based indicator no different to a stochastics or RSI. 

Just cautioning readers as your links contain pay now buttons.


----------



## Porper (5 August 2015)

minwa said:


> But the thing is candlesticks is the same as a ohlc/bar chart. absolutely no difference. Only educators feed retail junk that makes candles to seen as mythical.
> 
> There can be no different interpretation by a robot on a bar or candle chart or a simply a price quote reading.
> 
> ...




Yes but those charts are full of beautiful colours and patterns, they look great...surely that's worth something.

Agree, readers need to realise what the author is trying to do...advertise.


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2015)

> It is a different way of watching the market based in Guppy theory




Its a multiple moving average
For Forex like entering the Melbourne Cup with an elephant.

As far as I'm aware Guppy doesn't have a theory.


----------



## fisher1967 (5 August 2015)

Thanks for your remarks about my work Northern Lights

It took me many years to develop these charts and method.

There are not ema's not sma.s

It is one of the simplest ways to focus in one pair for scalping.

You see patterns other people don't see.It is like moving three steps back of your desk and see market with a different angle.

Signals in the main chart don't repaint.

Control trigger chart let you optimize through microsupport, microresistance, divergence, oscillator your entry(left chart)

Ninjatrader removes the sentiment from money management.

Since the charts are not time based everything is smoothed and more clear.

Finally it is the only charts you can hang in your living room as work of  art,lol.


*forex scalping in the New York session*

​

possible entry in gbpusd
[8/4/2015 17:08:26] Basil-kodikos says: The pair is all day in range state and we are in the bbreakout period of New York
[8/4/2015 17:08:43] Basil-kodikos says: going long in this in 1,5809
[8/4/2015 17:13:11] Basil-kodikos says: signal reversed looking to close and reverse
[8/4/2015 17:28:10] Basil-kodikos says: entered in 90 and now I have added to the winning short
[8/4/2015 17:46:34] Basil-kodikos says: forming a small bear flag here


Closed

Something about Daryl Guppy style if you don't like the word theory
​


----------



## fisher1967 (6 August 2015)

forex scalping 5 8 2015

Today I was away from the office and the morning trades wasn’t well with ninjatrader free license.


possible scalp in gbpusd short
[10:09:11] Basil-kodikos says: goodmorning everyone
[10:10:48] Basil-kodikos says: Today I am taking the orders on sim and execute in mbtrading manually with free ninjatrader license,
[10:12:49] Basil-kodikos says: shorted in 1.5560 and I have very small stop loss
[10:13:27] Basil-kodikos says: out
[10:14:16] Basil-kodikos says: waiting for the next opportunity
[10:25:31] Basil-kodikos says: 1.5686 is theÃ‚* a shortÃ‚* equilibrium for short, waiting for resistance to form in order to justify a new position again
[11:06:57] Basil-kodikos says: resistance formed in 89 were the stp is ,entered in 1.5577
[11:19:50] Basil-kodikos says: out in this too
Lost the first two trades, then recovered in the third one and finally in the afternoon when I came back in the office I took a nice scalping in gbpjpy.


gbpjpy was trending north all day and in the New York it retraced in the equilibrium.
There I saw a pattern in the auxiliary scalping chart with higher lows over support in oversold oscillator and approximatelyÃ‚* 50% fib in previous breakout candle .
This forex scalping technique works very nice in calm times outside news.

A nice trade you might want to wait for a retracement for entry is audnzd

4 Reasons To Buy AUD/NZD Targeting 1.15 – Deutsche Bank
05 Aug 2015 00:50 EDT
AUD/NZD offers a good buying opportunity targeting 1.15, plus low beta to uncertain Fed policy and Chinese growth prospects, advises Deutsche Bank. DB outlines 4 reasons behind this view.
1) Labour data. DB expects Australia’s ThursdayÃ¢€™s labor market data to beat the market consensus, with job growth of 15k in July leaving the unemployment rate unchanged at 6.0%.
2) Rates re-pricing. While the RBA sounded less dovish at this week meeting, DB thinks market will start to re-price a 50bps of RBNZ easing at the next two meetings.
3) Commodity prices. Although iron ore remains under pressure, DB argues that it remains a two-way market.
4) Positioning. DB notes that while kiwi net shorts have been cut by 30% since early July, net shorts in AUD have increased by 130%, allowing for a meaningful squeeze.


----------



## fisher1967 (6 August 2015)

forex scalping in Franfurt opening 6 8 2015
Good morning everyone,
GBPJPY was ranging in a very tide tube with 10 pips width.
In session openings these consolidations deliver nice scalping opportunities

goodmorning everyone check out this from Deutsche bank
Stay Long Pound Into Super Thursday – Deutsche Bank
05 Aug 2015 17:12 EDTIn a note to clients, Deutsche Bank advsies clients to stay long pounds going into ThursdayÃ¢â‚¬™s same-day release of the Bank of England policy decision, minutes and Inflation Report.</p>“Speculation is growing over a split vote on the policy decision. After the July minutes highlighted that Ã¢â‚¬Ëœfor a number of members…absent [Greece], the decisionÃ¢â‚¬¦was becoming more finely balanced,Ã¢â‚¬™ it is possible that more than the two previous hawks (Weale and McCafferty) dissent, with Forbes and Miles possible candidates,” DB projects.
“Dissenters or not, risks are asymmetric as market pricing is still too dovish. Less than a 20% probability of a hike is priced for year-end (versus over 80% for the Fed) and the first hike is not fully discounted until May next year. Yet growth in the UK has been stronger than over the Atlantic and the economy is actually generating wage pressures, unlike the US,” DB adds.



[09:38:55] Basil-kodikos says: Option expiries 10am NY cut today 6 August
Thu 6 Aug 2015 04:57:28 GMT
Author: Mike Paterson
Author: Mike Paterson
USDJPY 123.00 (USD 787m) 124.00 (825m) 124.70-75 (700m) 125.00 (907m)
EURUSD 1.0800 (EUR 2.4bln) 1.0850 (1.1bln) 1.0950 (505m) 1.1000 (402m) 1.1050-55 (820m)
GBPUSD 1.5615 (GBP 212m)
USDCAD 1.3050 (USD 490m) 1.3150 (400m)
AUDUSD 0.7300 (AUD 251m) 0.7350-60 (450m)
NZDUSD 0.6550 (NZD 329m)
[09:39:13] Basil-kodikos says: watching the consolidation in gbpjpy
[09:45:36] Basil-kodikos says: entered in 194,97 in gbpjpy
[09:47:25] Basil-kodikos says: 10 pip target filled rest on trailing
[10:00:01] Basil-kodikos says: trailing stop filled
Lost at noon this long scalping in pound yen
http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/gj2-inverted-head.png
http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/gj-2-scalp-hsh-consolidation.png
CAUGHT A VERY NICE TRADE IN GBP JPY
http://www.forexrainbow.com/images/54604684049510875383.png
[14:02:09] Basil-kodikos says: CLOSED 72 PIPS IN SECONDS
After I lost the second scalp I reversed on the breakout of the range and took the final trade for gbpjpy today.


----------



## fisher1967 (11 August 2015)

Today we are in holidays so we took a  quick scalp in gbpusd in the  European morning.

A short signal formed in our main chart so we were waiting a step back by 20 pips approximately.

In the auxiliary chart a fake north breakout happened and then the price moved south. We wait for a short term support and then in a step back motion the price moved to the equilibrium line offering us a chance to enter with a limit order for short scalp by ten pips at least.

The order ignited and shortly afterwards the ten pips achieved.It was so quick that the breakeven move of our third part order didn't happened.

We did move our stop manually and the third part closed shortly afterwards by offering + pips.

You can watch the whole move and the trade in the following video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZFBmUTWaQg


----------



## fisher1967 (12 August 2015)

forex scalping 11 8 2015

Hello,

We are in Paros for holidays so the rythms are more relaxed.

Yesterday a nice scalping opportunity appeared in gbpjpy.

A divergence in the main chart, a head and shoulders in the auxilliary chart, a short signal in the main chart.

We gave some time to a pullback of 20 pips to the equilibrium of the auxiliary chart and placed the limit order. The trade lasted approximately 30 minutes and we took 31 pips in the three part order.


----------



## fisher1967 (15 August 2015)

forex scalping 14 8 2015

Hello,
Today I have record for you a one hour video of the most trending hour in the New York session.
It contains two forex scalping trades in gbpjpy one long and one short.
I haven’t trade at all in the European session due to obligations and I sat i front of my computer approximately 30 minutes after DOW open.
After screening gbpusd ,eurjpy and gbpjpy I have concluded that my best chances were in gbpjpy.

GBPJPY formed a consolidation and I was waiting for a long breakout since I had a long signal.
Breakout happened and waited for a retracement in the breakout point in order to go long.
Price retraced and gave me an entry.
After almost 25 minutes the first scalping target of ten pips achieved moved the stop loss to breakeven and I was waiting to see some momentum.
http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/11.png
Momentum never came , the price retreated and hit the stop loss for the third part.
Having my eyes for another opportunity I have trapped eurjpy in case it would come back in the 55 area to take my limit order to go short but in vain.
Then I spotted the divergence in gbpjpy and placed the limit order 2 pips below the support area.
The limit order activated, gbpjpy made some attempts to go up again and then bam the short momentumÃ‚* came hit my scalping target ,trailing was activated and after a brief run to +26 pips returned and close this order too.In the mean while I have add some to the position and left the remaining in to breakeven.
http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/2-forex-scalping-gj.png
Enjoy the video.


----------



## fisher1967 (19 August 2015)

forex scalping 18 8 2015 European session

Hello,

Difficult day today.

I have lost 2 scalps in the Frankfurt and London open so the third trade gave me the breakeven in eurjpy.

Made a video for the third trade which took my losses back and some profit from my last runner part.

Enjoy






The battlefield of eurjpy

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/12-300x194.png

forex scalping eurjpy

Here is also a tip from SOGEN concerning audusd

AUD/USD: Weekly Hammer; EUR/USD: Persistence Within Triangle - SocGen

AUD/USD has formed a weekly hammer near 0.72 which represents 76.4% retracement of 2008-2011 up move, notes SocGen.

"It is at the upper limit of a descending channel since May and is facing immediate resistance at 0.7450. With daily RSI breaching above a resistance trend, a recovery is likely," SocGen adds.

"A break above 0.7450 will mean a retest of recent lows at 0.7560/90 which remains pivotal for an extended rebound," SocGen argues.

Turning to EUR/USD, SocGen notes that it has retraced after testing 34 week MA at 1.12.

"EUR/USD is forming a triangle after retracing from 1.1450/1.1536. Weekly RSI is below 50% graphical level which highlights persistence within triangle," SocGen adds.

"Triangle upper limit at 1.1385/1.14 should provide strong resistance to a recovery while 1.0865/1.08 decides if retest of 1.05/1.04 happens," SocGen projects.


----------



## fisher1967 (20 August 2015)

Hello,

Market was very choppy in the morning and we remain idle.

American news offered some volatility and a big whipsaw in usdjpy.

We took a* scalp after the news in calm waters in eurjpy which hold the key support.

Currently 137.29 running into a few offers but demand into 137.00

Offers 137.60 137.80 138.00 138.30 138.50 138.85 139.00

Bids 137.20-25 137.00 136.80 136.50 136.00

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9InTh6StIms

the Three pairs we trade main charts today

EURJPY

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/ej-300x271.png

GBPUSD

daily chart

The GBPUSD rallied yesterday after previous days brief rotation lower. We have been calling the GBPUSD long on pullbacks for a number of weeks now and we are still very bullish on this market. If youÃ¢â‚¬™re not already long, you can continue to look to be a buyer on any weakness whilst price is above that key support zone down between 1.5535 Ã¢â‚¬“ 1.5465. We see the potential for price to break up and move higher in the coming weeks and re-test the highs up near 1.5920 area.

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/gu-300x227.png

GBPJPY

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/gj-300x251.png


----------



## fisher1967 (22 August 2015)

forex scalping the gbpusd 21 8 2015

Low range. Little changed

While the EURUSD moved higher. The USDJPY and USDCHF tumbled lower with high to low trading ranges that well exceeded the averages over the last 22 trading days, the GBPUSD traded in a 65 pips trading range (the average is 104 pips, and is just 9 pips higher from the close.

The bullish is the pair has been able to stay above the 100 hour MA (blue line in the chart above). The bearish slant is the lack of momentum when the rest of the market was selling dollars quite freely. Also, the highs today at 1.5722 took out the August 18 high of 1.5716 by only a few pips. Where are the buyers.

Despite that lack of momentum, the sellers are not exactly lighting the world on fire. As a result, I will defer to the bulls as those in control. Traders will keep that wary eye on failures above - just like they did today - but until the seller are able to push below the 100 hour MA and 200 hour MA (green line in the chart above), the selling is just corrective.

We managed to take a scalp in the American session but this didn't develop in intraday trade
http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/gu-21.png

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg6xOsu5uRU


----------



## fisher1967 (23 August 2015)

forex scalping technics-Seven steps to forex scalping success

Hello,

Today is Sunday so I have decided to make a seven part series videos which will talk about the most important forex scalping technics .

Sorry for my English but is not my mother language.

The first part is about your trading room setup.

The main and auxiliary computers.

The characteristics that your main pc must have.

Suggested setup for your main pc

I am not running after stupid updates of Microsoft.

Many brokers and banks stilluse windows xp because they are stable.

End of support ?So what if I don't use it for surfing and there is no email!

If your computer has only the platform, the operational system and the tools(eg excel) you use for trading there is no problem.

Even if you use it for surfing and you have nod32 security and malaware bytes again no problem.

The system is stable as long as you don't go to bad neighborhoods and you use it mainly for forex scalping.

Now lets see what your main "box" must have

Big high quality box with lots of fans and space for at least three hard disks(100-150 euros)

Main board and chips Intel the fastest and the best quality for windows XP Proffesional you can buy.

Low voltage power supply above medium quality (from 100 euros and above)

Graphic card with two monitor exits (from 100 euros and above)

4 gigs ram.

Hard disks.

Main disk SSD 120 gigs is a very good option.

Auxiliary mechanical hard disk between 1-2 terra for keeping your large files.

Backup disk mechanical for weekly cloning of your main disk equal or greater from your main disk. (I use Acronis for this procedure)

Keyboard mouse wired suggested brand Logitech or Microsoft

Stand alone mic and cheap speakers is all you need to communicate with Skype

Mouse pad gaming quality (I use mouse pad steel series, Google )

Two Monitors 22'' (I use lg)

What I propose for your notebook

I don't prefer the great brands. Long time to service response,high cost to upgrade and spare parts only from them.

I prefer an OEM notebook from the best service in town.

I custom order it with high quality components and I ensure that I have 24 hours repair guaranty.

Intel components, 4 gigs, SSD disk.

After the initial setup and program platform setups, settings I move the SSD disk to my main and I perform the  clone procedure to another disk so whatever happens in the notebook hard disk I have a ready one setup hard disk to start from.

Finally I use synergy in both main and notebook.

A multifunction printer scanner copier fax suggested brand HP ,INK JET

A UPS to protect your equipment from power interruptions ,your router must be plugged there also so in case of interruption to have internet and computers on to handle your positions.Batteries must be changed in UPS every 2-3 years or you will not be protected.

These are the basics there are more software tools when I do this procedure in detail but if you perform the above you are in the correct way.

All this procedure I perform to my clients handheld through skype and teamvewer and it takes from 15 days to a month to setup all this and have them to become computer savvy in the whole procedure.

Lock your door ,close your telephone and you are ready for live trading.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.
http://forexraiders.com/img/panos system.jpg
forex scalping trading room setup


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkQGB_-TywQ


----------



## fisher1967 (25 August 2015)

forex scalping pound yen

The yen jumped on the market on Monday boosted by risk aversion and had the best day in years. GBP/JPY dropped dramatically and is about to end the session hovering around 187.50, down more than 2%.
GBP/JPY far from lows
Despite having one of the worst days in months, the pair is about to end far from the lows. At certain point, GBP/JPY dropped dramatically and bottomed at 183.06, 3-month lows and 820 pips below Friday’s closing price. Afterwards rebounded rising 400 pips from the lows.
The recovery from 183 found resistance around the 188.00 area. The pair could continue to recover if equities rebound during Tuesday’s Asian session. But the global selloff in stock markets on Monday pushed the pair below key support levels, weakening the outlook for the pound.
GBP/JPY technical levels
To the downside, support levels now could be located at 186.90, 186.10 and 184.95 (July 8 low). On the opposite direction, resistance might be seen at 188.10, 189.30 and 190.90.
Forget the tech levels unless they are long term and strong. Let the price be the guide
We often preach about watching the price action and in markets like this it is the best guide
If you want to trade then let the price speak and let it build the picture for you. Anything else is guess work.
We took a long scalp initially in Frankfurt open were we took the first ten pips and stopped out in the third part.
In the American session we took a long scalp achieved the first tewn plus pips for the first two parts and then 70 plus pips for the third part
The battlefield today for the three pairs we follow and the signals they gave in London and New York opening in main charts.
Unlucky for me I wasn't in the desk during the great moves.
gbpusd,eurjpy and gbpjpy

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/forex-scalping-gbpusd-24-8-2015.png

eurjpy

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/forex-scalping-eurjpy-24-8-2015.png

gbpjpy

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/forex-scalping-gbpjpy-24-8-2015.png

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtNx2HbiByw


----------



## fisher1967 (26 August 2015)

forex scalping conversion to intraday trade GBPJPY

Here is a respectable opinion about  the yesterday huge volatility
enjoy:

"'Yesterday we said about almost ignoring the tech for the price action but what do we do after the huge moves ?

There are three main stages to these  types of huge moves we saw.

What we do when they look like happening?
What we do while they're happening?
What we do after they happen?

What do we do when they look like happening?

It's advisable to pull ourselves out from the lower time frames and look at the higher ones. Forget the short term tech and look at the longer term stuff. They hold greater strength  and provide a lower risk way to trade outside of the intraday noise

Let's take USDJPY and the fibs I highlighted yesterday

USDJPY daily chart

Any of those first three fibs were trad able. Of course having the guts to do it when the proverbial is hitting the fan is the key. Also, I don't think there were many of us who thought we'd see such volatile moves anyway, so who's going to stick an order in 300-500 pips below the market just in case we get a move like that?  The main point is that if you have the tech levels drawn up there's no reason why you can't trade them. You've reduced the noise and could get yourself into a very healthy trade

What do we do while they are happening?

This is the stage I highlighted yesterday with the Dow. Now we can come down to the lower time frames. Take a blank page and let the price action build the tech for you. Let it show you where the market is buying and selling and when you've built up a good enough picture you have your levels to trade. There's no need to be a hero but you have your lower risk entry points, your levels to lean against. Trading doesn't get much more live than watching a 5 or 10 minute chart and deciphering the price action where moves are much bigger than normal

What do we do after?

Can we get back to normal? That's what we need to look for. The normal intraday/short term tech may have been blown out of the water but now it's time to see how much of it reasserts itself

1.1450 was level I was looking at in EURUSD yesterday just before it all kicked off. Today we tested it and bounced over 50 pips, then held it for a while before breaking. We've now seen yesterday's low support taken out and become resistance

Slowly the short term tech comes back into play. Plenty of caution is still needed but we can start to move back to trading normally as the dust settles

Reacting to markets is all part of trading but once again, having some simple rules can make it the difference between feeling like you're in the middle of a tornado and being in control""

A simple rule you can remember is that after great volatility ranging follows until the dust is settled.

We lost a trade in London today but we have took our losses back and some profit in a scalping  conversion to intraday trade 30 minutes before DOW open.

GBPJPY from London open to close


forex scalping GBPUSD today with paying signal


forex scalping signal gbpusd

EURJPY moved parallel to gbpjpy and paid nice


forex scalping eurjpy 24 8 2015


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS8EuLw3niU


----------



## fisher1967 (27 August 2015)

forex scalping consolidation and breakout

What are the steps in forex scalping that we must consider in order to trade consolidations and breakouts or plain breakouts from triangles?

1)Identify the most suitable pair

Find a pair that have built strong support or resistance levels and watch them. Remember, the stronger the support or resistance, the better the outcome. Make sure you understand this when you locate pairs to watch.

This is what we did this morning with eurjpy.We had a short signal in our smoothed main chart but we waited the breakout to happen.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_XHy9HcvHo

2)Wait For the Breakout

Finding a good pair does not mean a trade should be taken prematurely. Wait patiently for the pair to make its move. Patience Is A Traders Virtue.

3) Set a Reasonable target price

If you are going to take a trade, set an expectation of where it is going. If you dont, you wont know where to exit the trade. This can be done by calculating an average move that the pair makes or measuring the distance between support and resistance (especially when trading price patterns).

4)Allow the pair to Retest

This is the most critical step. When a pair breaks a resistance level, old resistance becomes new support. When a pair breaks a support level, old support becomes new resistance. In the majority of your trades, the pair will test the level it has broken after the first minutes. Prepare for it.

Thats what we did in gbpjpy in the DOW open when it retested a break in a trendline in our high timeframe chart.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TeYunPlxus

5)Know When Your Trade/Pattern Has Failed

When the pair attempts to retest a prior support or resistance level and it breaks back through it, this is where a pattern or breakout has failed.That is a fakey.* It is imperative you take the loss at this point. Dont gamble with your losses.

6)Be Patient

This strategy requires plenty of patience. By following these steps, you will reduce emotion and be more objective about a trade.

7)Exit at Your Target

If you are not exiting the trade with a loss, then you are in the trade. You should remain in the trade until the pair* price reaches its objective, or your trailing stop is hit or* reach your time target without hitting your target price.

Conclusion

Breakout trading welcomes volatility. The volatility experienced after a breakout is likely to generate emotion because prices are moving quickly and in a volatile fashion. Using the steps covered today will help you define a trading plan that, when executed properly, can offer great returns and manageable risk.

The three pairs we watch and their signals today

GBPUSD




EURJPY




GBPJPY


----------



## fisher1967 (28 August 2015)

forex scalping from ranging to breakout

Today I have made two videos with forex scalping.
The first one is about handling ranging conditions in gbpusd signal which appeared some time after the London open.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zDnY44GTJU

The second one is how I take the breakout from ranging conditions close theÃ‚* forex scalping target and convert it in intraday trade.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jINauzhn0WY

Two events helped the bears like me today.
a.Fresh USD bids hit the GBP/USD pair and pushed it to a session low of 1.5434 after FedÃ¢â‚¬™s George, a well known dove, sounded less dovish.
Offered below Key fib level
The spot was quickly offered to daily lows once it broke below 1.5460 (61.8% of June rally). The USD bulls made a comeback today after the spot failed to sustain above 1.55 levels. The bearish pressure on the Sterling intensified after the upside breakout from the multi week range of 1.5460-1.5690 quickly failed as the spot made its way back in the range.
The focus now shifts to the second estimate of the US Q2 GDP, which is expected to show the economy expanded 3.2%, compared to the initial reading of 2.3%.
GBP/USD Technical Levels
The pair currently trades around 1.5440. The immediate support is seen at 1.5409 (38.2% of Apr-June rally), under which the spot could drop to 1.5369 (200-DMA). On the other hand, resistance is seen at 1.5468 (100-DMA) and 1.55 levels.
b.The GBP/USD pair dropped to a fresh session low of 1.5415 after the upward revision of US Q2 GDP pushed up 2-yr treasury yield indicating a rise in the rate hike bets.
GBP/USD at lowest since July 10
The spot breached the support at 1.5424 (Aug 7 low) to trade at its lowest since July 10. The upwardly revised GDP pushed the 2-year treasury yield to a session high of 0.707%. The yield has now erased entire losses witnessed in the recent bout of risk aversion.
Moreover, short-end yields represent rate hike bets. Consequently, an uptick in the 2-yr yield is leading to broad based USD strength. Meanwhile the drop in the US weekly jobless claims further added to the bullish tone on the USD.
GBP/USD Technical Levels
The spot is hovering near 1.5415 levels. The immediate support is seen at 1.5409 (38.2% of Apr-June rally), under which the spot could drop to 1.5369 (200-DMA). On the other hand, resistance is seen at 1.5468 (100-DMA) and 1.55 levels.
The three pairs I am watching daily
gbpusd

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/forex-scalping-gbpusd-27-8-2015.png

gbpjpy

http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/forex-scalping-gbpjpy-27-8-2015.png

eurjpy


http://forexraiders.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/forex-scalping-eurjpy-27-8-2015.png


----------



## fisher1967 (29 August 2015)

forex scalping-ideal time duration for a scalping trade

Fridays the trade is weird ,ranging choppy and might hav3e a lot of surprises.

The two jpy pairs we are watching were not ideally so we concentrated in pound dollar during the European session.

Pound dollar gave a short signal and we waited with patience to take a breath backwards in order to enter.

Our entry was almost perfect two pips out from the maximum breath.

The forex scalping target achieved 6 minutes after the entry which is the ideal time for the first scalping target.Five to ten minutes for the first target is the ideal time duration for a forex scalping trade.

The higher time frame saw also a broken trendline and our entry was almost in the testing level.

The trade then converted in intraday and the trailing stop start locking profit.

The momentum was extremely good and before we count thirty minutes we were counting approx 60 pips.

A get out of trade divergence appeared but we were waiting a support to form in our trigger chart  order to close the trade.

Then price pierced the spine of northern lights and set course in the median trendline were our trailing stop was.

Trailing stop then hit and we finished for our trading Friday with approx 40 pips for our intraday trade.

All was recorded in the video ,have a nice weekend




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wPtH69PdpA
The three pairs we watch every day and their signals

GBPUSD



GBPJPY




EURJPY


----------



## fisher1967 (30 August 2015)

best brokers for forex scalping-seven steps to forex scalping success

Which are the best brokers for forex scalping ?I will try to point to the correct direction today.There is a global law for anything:

you get what you pay
The other general principal for  our accounts is:
the more capital you have the better services , the less commissions and spreads you pay.
As bullet point we can mention what we are looking for in a broker

1. Brokers must allow all trading including scalping techniques
2. Non Dealing Desk / ECN
3. Clearly regulated.
4. Offering high leverage.
5. LOW SPREAD
6. No bad reports (Such traders do not get paid, etc.).

Many people don't understand this vital difference so I will explain it as simple as I can.

Firstly, you must know that almost all of the MT4(metatrader platform) brokers are running a "bucket shop".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucket_shop_(stock_market)

So when you are trading with an MT4 broker, your order is not appeared in the international interbank market, but it appears in the dealing desk of your MT4 broker.

Basically you are trading either with the server, or with someone in the dealing desk of your broker.

So while in demo you might be profitable but when you deposit real money for your live account ,"mystery spikes",(or re quotes,slippage,no executions) not appearing in any other broker close your positions with loss(stop loss hunting)

So your broker is earning from the spread and from the above "unexplainable spikes and events".

An ECN broker is giving you the interbank feed as it is delivered by the ECN network and he is charging commissions for each transaction.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro...cation_Network

So the broker earns only this commission and the feed you see is not manipulated.

If you want to see a pure feed you must pay a separate feed with monthly subscription.

The spread you will pay depends from the volatility and the pair in the specific moment.Pure demand and supply.You can see zero spread in EURUSD and some times in EURJPY.

The higher the capital you have in your live account, the lower the commissions will be.

Commissions vary from one ECN broker to another and if you are trading a lot of lots each month you can negotiate the commissions with your broker.

The lower the commissions you pay the higher the minimum of lots you are obliged to trade. e.g. Institutional accounts.

If you need any clarifications, I will be happy to answer.

forex scalping with ecn






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3DMXvtL680


----------



## fisher1967 (1 September 2015)

forex scalping 31 8 2015

Today the day was very slow and choppy
We took two scalping trades one in eurjpy and one in gbpusd.
EURJPY delivered slowly the scalping target of 10 pips in approx one hour ,then for the next two hours stayed almost in the same levels but presented a high probability pattern I use and name as crocodile which saw north.
While I was waiting the pattern to deploy with small stop loss a short signal in gbpusd appeared and entered a limit order in the breath of the pair.
The order triggered but things went slow for this pair too.
While I was in this pair I have closed the eurjpy trade because I saw the reversal coming ,
Finally after almost one hour and in the starting of New York gbpusd delivered the scalping target and closed everything since the choppiness and slow market tired me.
This pair also tried to reverse just after I closed the trade by sawing opposite signal and then again reversed with a final signal which produced 60 pips.
The end of the month is always full of ranging and unexpected moves and today’s chartsÃ‚* and trading present this in a clear way.
All of the above is written in the two hour video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fTkqVbzCFE
Below you can check the three pairs we watch every day with the trades on and the remarks.

EURJPY


GBPUSD


GBPJPY


----------



## fisher1967 (2 September 2015)

forex scalping 1 9 2015 trading with the trend

Hello,

Today forex scalping was more smoothly than yesterday.

GBPUSD and EURJPY responded quickly approx one hour after the London open and start trading south.We took short signals in both but none of them took a breath .

The GBPUSD has probed lower in trading today - moving below the low prices from July and August in the process.

Approx 80 pips for pound dollar and 95 pips for euro yen.

Waiting with patience a retracement came in pound dollar three and half hour after London open in the median line.

Then a resistance is formed and the moment a double top formed in the trigger chart I have entered a short trade with nine pips stop loss ignoring a long signal whic was counter trend in the higher time frame chart.

Forex scalping target achieved quickly in less than 15 minutes and then left the rest with trailing stop.

Knowing that at 7.30 EST the economic announcement of Canadian GDP will influence the dollar I didn't gamble the profits and close the trade at 25 plus pips even if I saw 36 in a moment.

The problem is that there have been two breaks below this area. The first failed. The ensuing correction stalled near the 200 day MA at the 1.53635 (the high stalled at 1.53685). The second probe moved to new day lows and is back up testing that break area (between 1.5329-38). If the price can not stay below, the patience of the sellers may wain and the seller could switch to buyers instead.

ISM data is due. So risk is increased. The market will be looking for clues from the data. A more bullish number and new lows can be expected. If weaker, the sellers will likely become buyers again and we should see a rotation higher in the pair.

The whole trade is written in the video from the beginning .



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCOvwa8B2SY

Here is the three pairs I watch every day with remarks on them.

gbpusd




eurjpy




gbpjpy




As long as you are new to trading and you are learning always look at the higher time frame and take your scalps and trades to the direction they dictate.

Counter trend trades are dangerous to your account and psychology.

Don't try to catch bottoms and top of the mountains you will bankrupt your account.


----------



## fisher1967 (3 September 2015)

Hello Traders,

Today the market was choppy and was lucking momentum.

We took two scalps.One in gbpusd during the European session approx 100 minutes after London open and one in the American session in eurjpy approx 45 minutes after DOW open.

In the first trade gbpusd gave as the most appropriate conditions since it moved in a very narrow range during Tokyo and gave us a signal after London open.

We wait with patience the retracement breath I like to call it and we entered in the trade.

The entry wasn't ideal but the pair gave us the scalping target after approx 20 minutes.Then the trailing begun and in a point we saw 25 + pips .After this we saw a support forming ,an opposite signal in the middle trigger chart and we wisely decided to take all the trailing profit and get out.As you see in the chart below we did well because the pair reversed.

We didn't touch eurjpy and gbpjpy in the European session since both of them moved in wide ranges during Tokyo. Approx 150 pips for gbpjpy 100 pips for eurjpy.

Then in the American session eurjpy broke the Tokyo range (Archimedes breakout)entered in a small retracement of 10 pips from the brake and took the forex scalping target as you see in the pictures for the two thirds of the position.

Left the rest on trailing but while the trailing stop reached the entry point eurjpy retraced and hit the stop loss.

So with these two trades we secured our primary target to remain consistent profitable one more day.

The first trade is written on video were I explain what I call Archimedes breakout (Tokyo range breakout) and the second is in the pictures below.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcXhPSdOwOw

The eurjpy trade. The entry




The hit of the scalping target




The trailing stop is hit




Our gbpusd trade




The gbpjpy today was the pair to avoid


----------



## fisher1967 (4 September 2015)

forex scalping intraday trading 3 9 2015

The day was difficult initially because the two first trades hit stop loss.

GBPUSD and GBPJPY had volatility during the night and they didn't produced fresh signals in the London open.In addition we had pound news.

EURJPY on the contrary had a very narrow range during Tokyo and ranging for long hours.

The pair produced a fresh signal a few minutes before London open so I waited carefully for a retracement.

The retracement came and I enter the short trade.The minutes was passing and the pattern I call crocodile formed the bollingers in the trigger chart contracted and inner support and resistances formed .

The breakout was eminent and it would be a large one after so many hours of ranging.

The pair violated the resistance to the upside and due to high probability of breakout I went long to the fresh long signal loosing 5 pips in the first trade .I was taking also a counter trend trade to my higher time frame chart.Some minutes passed and the momentum wasn't there.The pair started to fall slowly ,the pair pierced the support inside the range again and decided to try for third and last time short again .The procedure of the three trades took approx one and half hour.

Placed the stop loss ten pips above and closed the platform .

I have checked again in London close to find 162 pips in my intraday trade.Finally closed 158.

Thursday have statistically very good intraday trades and they are consider from the trending days of the week.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfSFAQqtTeQ

eurjpy trigger and main chart with marked trades on them and remarks




Main chart eurjpy




The other to pairs I watch daily gbpusd and gbpjpy


----------



## fisher1967 (5 September 2015)

forex scalping 4 9 2015,the crocodile pays again

Hello traders,

Forex scalping didnt start well in the morning.

Pound dollar and pound yen had a party last night in the Tokyo session with no fresh signals.

Euro yen had a party last night after deploying a bear flag but had a fresh signal and a divergence pointing up.So I took the trade with the usual stop of 20 pips.

As you know in trading nothing works 100% of the time, so trade went sour and our stop loss is hit.

Since it was NFP day I knew it will produce weird and choppy trading so I closed the platform and I was looking for a chance after the release to take back what the market charged me for the morning counter trend trade.

Approx one and half hour after DOW open I have spotted a very tide range in gbpjpy with repetitive short and long signals in my main chart.

I spotted a fakey breakout upside and the moment the pair reversed and broke the opposite support I enter in the trade with tide stop loss.

I took the cream of the trade with the momentum hitting approx 50 pips took my losses back and some nice profit.

Everything is written in the video and trades are on the pictures with remarks.



Have a nice weekend.

The main chart of eurjpy




The trigger and main chart of gbpjpy







The main chart of gbpusd


----------



## fisher1967 (6 September 2015)

forex scalping software in-dependable

forex scalping software with in-dependable  feed from broker.This is the third part of seven steps in forex scalping success.forex scalping demands to know your tools of the trade.

A professional trading platform in-dependable from the broker you have your account and separate market feed ensures that, what you see in your charts is correct and precise.

The problem is that software costs and feed is in a monthly subscription basis.

That means that the above combination is not suggested for newbie traders with small accounts.

Of course that doesn't mean you can't try them in demo or trial accounts and have in your mind what is out there to help you, if you succeed in your first steps and you decide to do professional trading for a living.

A lot of software applications are available from brokerage firms and independent vendors claiming varied functions to assist traders. The deciding factor to select the right product should be based on the product functionality best fitting one’s trading needs. Novice traders who are entering the trading world can select software applications that have a good reputation with required basic functionality at a nominal cost, while experienced traders can explore individual products selectively to meet their more specific criteria.

Most brokerage firms today offer free or premium trading software applications to individual clients when they open a brokerage account. The bundled software applications, offering a wide variety of trade, research, and analysis functions, are used as a prominent sales-pitch to the trader client. They also boast features like in-built technical indicators, fundamental analysis numbers, integrated applications for trade automation, news, and alert features. We will examine some of the most widely used, based on features

I included in the list software for stocks also.

Sorry for my English I am trying to improve by use them daily.

See the video below





My trading room setup one main pc with two 22'' screens networked with an auxiliary (clone of the main) notebook  all controlled by one wired  mouse and one keyboard with Synergy. Preferred platform  ninjatrader connected with one of the suggested ECN brokers

[img[http://forexraiders.com/img/panos%20system.jpg[/img]


----------



## fisher1967 (6 September 2015)

forex scalping software in-dependable

forex scalping software with in-dependable  feed from broker.This is the third part of seven steps in forex scalping success.forex scalping demands to know your tools of the trade.

A professional trading platform in-dependable from the broker you have your account and separate market feed ensures that, what you see in your charts is correct and precise.

The problem is that software costs and feed is in a monthly subscription basis.

That means that the above combination is not suggested for newbie traders with small accounts.

Of course that doesn't mean you can't try them in demo or trial accounts and have in your mind what is out there to help you, if you succeed in your first steps and you decide to do professional trading for a living.

A lot of software applications are available from brokerage firms and independent vendors claiming varied functions to assist traders. The deciding factor to select the right product should be based on the product functionality best fitting one’s trading needs. Novice traders who are entering the trading world can select software applications that have a good reputation with required basic functionality at a nominal cost, while experienced traders can explore individual products selectively to meet their more specific criteria.

Most brokerage firms today offer free or premium trading software applications to individual clients when they open a brokerage account. The bundled software applications, offering a wide variety of trade, research, and analysis functions, are used as a prominent sales-pitch to the trader client. They also boast features like in-built technical indicators, fundamental analysis numbers, integrated applications for trade automation, news, and alert features. We will examine some of the most widely used, based on features

I included in the list software for stocks also.

Sorry for my English I am trying to improve by use them daily.

See the video below





My trading room setup one main pc with two 22'' screens networked with an auxiliary (clone of the main) notebook  all controlled by one wired  mouse and one keyboard with Synergy. Preferred platform  ninjatrader connected with one of the suggested ECN brokers


----------



## fisher1967 (8 September 2015)

forex scalping 7 9 2015

forex scalping yesterday brought very poor results in an extremely slow market.
Initially in the London open I have lost an entry to a valid signal to gbpjpy by two pips since my limit order didn’t trigger and the pair produced a very niceÃ‚* run (….pips)
Late in the US session I gave a short order in the pair which I left it open during the Tokyo session but I have close it with +5 pips early in the morning while I saw it reversing.
gbpusd gave the signal very early in the morning so I dint touch it.
eurjpy produced one of the slowest sessions I have ever seen.
I have attempted a long 15 minutes before London close but the pair reached 9.5 pips in four hours of trading without hitting my scalping target and reversed so I closed it by loosing five pips.
Then I reverse it and left it open in the Tokyo session achieving the 10 pips target but the third part of the order stop out early in the morning.
I even forgot to open the mic while I was explaining in the video.Sorry for this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsRTLY6MSIk

The pairs with remarks on them
gbpusd



gbpjpy



eurjpy


----------



## fisher1967 (9 September 2015)

forex scalping 8 9 2015

forex scalping is not easy.

Today I felt like the man going to the casino feeding the slot machine and the time he gets disappointment and leaves his place the next guy hits the jackpot.

This thing happened in the morning with eurjpy and gbpjpy trades. The moment they reversed I was so tired to follow.They gave 100 pips plus.

In the European morning I have took a  wrong short trade in gbpusd and I sweat to close it to breakeven.

Then in the afternoon I took a long signal in eurjpy waited the retracement. Enter in the trade in correct position . Then the pair  three times it almost touched  the first target of 10 pips with 9.5 pips and dropped.

The third time I closed it to breakeven and saved my stop loss since it dropped 40 pips entering in a range period.

So I gave up for the day at least I didn't ended red and wrote a part in the video about consistent profitability.

the Law of large number and how it impacts your trading

Before anything else, you must understand the law of large number.

what’s that?

The law of large numbers is a theorem that describes the result of performing the same experiment a large number of times. According to the law, the average of the results obtained from a large number of trials should be close to the expected value, and will tend to become closer as more trials are performed. – Probability Theory

For a trader, this means you need a large number of trades for your edge to play out.

You will not be consistently profitable every week, taking 5 trades a month.

Why?

Because according to the law of large number, results are random in the short run, but will be closer to the expected value in the long run.

Focus on whether what you are doing is right, not on the random nature of any single trade’s outcome. – Richard Dennis

What is consistency?

Since the law of large number requires a certain number of trades for your edge to play out, how does it impact your trading?

forex scalping – Trading at very high frequency, like 10,000 trades a month. You can expect to be profitable in most of the months, or even everyday like Virtu Financial.

Day trader – Trading an average of 3 – 5 times a day, you can expect to be profitable in most of the quarters.

Swing/position trader – Trading an average of 5 – 15 times a month, you can expect to be profitable in most of the years.

The more trades you put on during a shorter period of time, the faster your edge will play out.

But without an edge in the markets, the more trades you put on, leads to blowing up your account even faster.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoVJTRlthaU
 The pairs I watch every day

gbpjpy



gbpusd



eurjpy




forex scalping eurjpy


----------



## fisher1967 (10 September 2015)

forex scalping 9 9 2015

We had two successful forex scalping today in Pound dollar.

The first setup came after pound news in the morning ,industrial production.

The pair moved fast to south and we took the retracement in the borders of our Tokyo box.

The first scalping target came in three  minutes which is the ideal scalping time.Trailing stop activated but unfortunately it dint lasted and hitted in less than thirty minutes,

Then the pair made another attempt to break the 50 area and we short it again.

This scalping took over one  hour and we close it with just 5 plus pips. It reversed just after we close the trade.

The other two pairs we watch didn't gave descent setups and signal in the European morning with retracements.

We managed to remain green today too and that is what matters.

Conclusion

Ideal scalping time is less than ten minutes if a pair sticks in a specific level for a period of an hour or so it will reverse.Some people call this pattern 1 2 3 reject.
​

 The three pairs we watch everyday and their signals today

GBPUSD with our forex scalping trades marked




gbpjpy




eurjpy


----------



## fisher1967 (11 September 2015)

forex scalping 10 9 2015

Scalping didn’t started well today.
I have entered in a ranging pair the eurjpy.
I had a counter trend signal ten minutes before London open wait for the retracement and entered. The trade went red from the first minutes and gave an opposite signal.I had a chance to close in breakeven but I haven;t got a new resistance or support in the trigger chart so I didn’t close.
One hour later I paid the error for 20 pips.
While I was in the eurjpy trade I took a long signal in pound dollar and sixty minutes later I got a perfect retracement were I got in long for intraday trade.
This trade hit in the final stage approx 65 pips. I close initially 2/3 of the position but while I saw how it was approaching a resistance in the higher 2 hour time frame I close it all.
Few minutes later it reversed and dropped 60 pips down,
The moral of the story today is: 1. close to breakeven when you have the chance and 2.don’t be greedy.
Another day closed green with nice profit.
The title of the video with the trades consistent profitable.


The three pairs I watch
gbpusd


eurjpy


gbpjpy


----------



## fisher1967 (12 September 2015)

forex scalping 11 9 2015

Scalping went well today.Initially I have started with a fresh signal in eurjpy .The signal came up some minutes before London open.
I took the retracement and scalping target in 2/3 of the position came in three minutes. Ideal forex scalping duration time.
Then the pair moved very slowly in the next hour and a half, lost my patience and close it in +3 pips for the rest of 1/3 position.
Wrong decision since the target I was aiming came in the next one hour.
The second trade I took in Pound Dollar and made more than an hour to pay.Finally we got the scalping target and we left a tiny piece to close with trailing three and half hours later.
You may find useful the below information for your trading next week.
CFTC commitment of traders released September 11, 2015:
EUR shorts 81K vs 68K shorts prior week
GBP shorts 18K vs. 11K shorts prior week
JPY shorts 7K vs 16K shorts prior week
CAD shorts 49K vs 55K shorts prior week
CHF shorts 7K vs. 8K shorts prior week
AUD shorts 53K vs 56K shorts prior week
NZD shorts 12K vs 8K shorts prior week
The data is from the close of business on September 8, 2015
EUR shorts increase by 13K
JPY shorts move closer to square and near the years smallest net position of -5.4K. JPY positions have not been net positive since Oct 16, 2012 week.
Our primary target to finish the week in green was achieved again today.
I gave the title to the video consistent profitability.


The three pairs I watch with remarks and trades on them.

GBPUSD


EURJPY


GBPJPY


----------



## fisher1967 (15 September 2015)

*Consolidation and breakout 14 9 2015*

Consolidation and breakout is one of the most profitable trades you can take in any financial instrument.The problem is to find the real breakout or you will be caught in range .As I have predicted on Friday post GBPJPY would break in the next session.So with patience I was waiting for a signal in the European session today.After the fresh signal I wait for a retracement and retracement came.I entered in the most safe spot but the pair scared me initially because it continued to climb and gave opposite signal.The higher time frame chart- which carries my swing system on it-was in pivotal point.Either it would break the pivotal point and collapse or it will bounce from the pivotal point and resume the bullish trend.I was undecided what to do, close in breakeven or continue in the trade.Finally after 29 minutes gbpjpy moved fast in +12 pips and close my first scalping target.Since I was waited for a breakout I converted the trade to intraday by canceling the trailing stop ,entering a stable stop in 92 and left the trade with 1/3 of the position to see what it will bring.I have opened the platform again 30 minutes after the DOW open and the trade was in +101 pips.I decided to leave it open until London close and keep the strategy wait and see.Twelve minutes after the London close the pair was still in no mans land giving me 100 pips and I closed everything for the day.

I have wrote everything to video as usual ,enjoy
​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zaM63R1KMU

The three pairs I watch every day with trades and remarks on them

GBPJPY




GBPUSD




EURJPY

​


----------



## fisher1967 (16 September 2015)

*When to close forex trading positions ?*

When to close forex trading positions? The most of the times I close open positions around London close.I sleep better at nights.Rarely as yesterday I had open position during the Tokyo session.In these cases I close them few minutes before Frankfurt opens.Reversals and stop hunting will follow I don't want to be in.Yesterday trading was difficult for the three pairs I watch.GBPUSD produced a nice signal with over 150 pips move south but with no retracement.EURJPY produced a long signal with retracement but took in demo only.Finally GBPJPY was ranging all day and since I was waiting for a breakout a took the retracement of a short signal which generated in DOW open.Trade went bad and lost 25 pips. Left the charts open and found a pivotal point, a third touch in the upper area of the gbpjpy range and took an intraday trade with stable stop approx 20.30 EST European time.This trade was left open during Tokyo session and produced 48 pips.We made 23 net pips for 15 of September and closed it 20 minutes before Frankfurt open.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtM1Tu8gtAMThe 


three pairs we watch every day with remarks and trades
GBPUSD




GBPJPY




EURJPY

​


----------



## fisher1967 (19 September 2015)

*Forex scalping techniques 16-17-18 Sept 2015*

It was three difficult days.The reason was that my biological clock was upset and traded in different times than those I usually trade.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsjlx-aVT64
​
The first trade I took was in 16/9/2015.I have lost the bullish breakout(sleeping) and attempted to catch a bounce in resistance in higher time frames in GBPJPY.The breakout was a valid signal with retracement offered 170 pips plus.As you remembered on 15-9-2015 I was trading in the Tokyo session.The gbpjpy train passed over me and the cost was -11 pips. Closed the platform for the rest of European session.

​
Late at night in the closing of New York ,I have a short signal and I am attempting to fade the great bullish move.

First attempt 17-9-2015 till next day at 10,54 European EST time = -20 pips.

Second attempt 11,30 retracement to short signal until 13.44 =-20

Third attempt double top 30 min after DOW open till 20.55 = -20

Forth attempt same day 21.30В* till 21,38 based on divergence= -20

Total for both pairs - 91 pips

​
Switching to gbpjpy short in 22.00 till 04,03 next morning . Total +139 pips
139 pips -91 loosing pips=48 pips net for the three days

​
I didn't trade at all on Friday to relax from the stress of the previous days.Counter trend trades are very dangerous and new traders must avoid them at all costs.


----------



## fisher1967 (6 November 2015)

Scalping techniques and Journal


Hello traders,

We had some nice trade signials today.

Pound dollar was very calm in Tokyo session.She gave only one signal after the London open with the potential of 170 pips.

Notice how narrow is the Tokyo session.

Then BOE made a Super Thursday for bears with the following key points

    BANK OF ENGLAND KEEPS KEY RATE AT 0.5%; VOTE 8-1

    BOE SAYS OUTLOOK FOR GLOBAL GROWTH HAS WEAKENED SINCE AUGUST

    BOE FORECAST BASED ON KEY RATE 0.8% IN Q2 2017, 1% IN Q4 2017

    BOE SEES CPI BELOW 1% UNTIL H2 2016, DOWNSIDE RISKS TO OUTLOOK

    BOE SEES DOWNSIDE RISKS TO U.K. FROM EMERGING MARKETS

    BOE CUTS CPI FORECAST TO 1H 2017, SAYS POUND IMPACT TO PERSIST

The GBPUSD has broken below the 50% of the trading range for the year - keeping the sellers in control and the dip buyers/longs nervous.


Traders will now keep an eye on that level for resistance. If the price can not get back above this level, the sellers remain in the dominant position.


The low from October 13 at 1.5199, is the next obvious target to get to and through. Swing lows from June and the beginning of September come in at 1.5188 and 1.5158 respectively. At the end of Sept/beginning of October the pair moved below these swing lows, but activity was more two-way. I think the market can "see" the other swing lows as more important targets. The 61.8% at 1.50849 corresponds with the May low.

GBPUSD super Thursday bear party.




GBPJPY acted similarly following GBPUSD potential for 200 pips.




EURJPY gave a long signal in the London open with potential to 55 pips.





I have made a ninjatrader template for a scalping technique to share today.

Download below:

This scalping technique works in the one-minute time frame. Its quite simple to understand and is composed of an automatic trendline, the Stochastic indicator and MACD.

The Scalping Setup

Indicators: Stochastic with settings: (5,3,3) and MACD with settings: (13,26,9)

Preferred time frame(s): 1 min chart

Trading sessions: Euro ans US Sessions

Preferred Currency pairs: Medium to high volatility pairs (EUR/USD, GBP/USD, USD/JPY, GBP/JPY, EUR/JPY,)

Download

Download the Forex Scalping Strategy With MACD and Stochastic for ninjatrader.

GBP/USD 1 Min Chart Example in ninjatrader






Trading Rules

Long Trade Setup:

The MACD indicator must be above the zero line (bullish territory).

Wait for the Stochastic indicator to go back above 20 from below (oversold).

This is the signal to enter a long position.

Place stop loss 1 pip below the most recent swing low point.

Price objective: Set at 10 pips above the entry point.

Short Trade Setup:

The MACD indicator must be below the zero line (bearish territory).

Wait for the Stochastic indicator to go back below 80 from above (overbought).

This is the signal to enter a short position.

Place stop loss 1 pip above the most recent swing high point.

http://forexraiders.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/1inscalpmacdstoch.zip


----------



## fisher1967 (8 November 2015)

Scalping Journal and strategy template 7 11 2015

Scalping Journal and strategy template follows.

Yesterday we had the biggest news event of the month.We took a scalping trade in the morning after the London open in EURJPY and then closed the station.

In the afternoon one hour approx after the NFP release the pair gave a superb short signal ,provide a nice retracement for entry in the trigger chart and then produced more than 100 pips potential.





Pound dollar was still under influence from the BOE comments so it didn't produce any fresh signals hust continued the melt down which filled the pockets of  swing traders follwing the signal from super bear Thursday


gbpusd swing tradeGBPJPY provided some range trading with profitable signals followed by retracements as our forex system dictates.

As you can notice from the length of the blue box which is the Archimedes indicator provided a lot of volatility.




On the news side the U.S. Non-Farm Payrolls report blew away estimates, forcing investors to change the probability of a December interest rate hike by the U.S. Federal Reserve from 50% to 70%.

The U.S. Non-Farm Payrolls report for October showed the addition of 271,000 jobs, soundly beating estimates of about 179,000. The unemployment rate ticked lower to 5 percent, marking full-employment. Average hourly earnings increased 9 cents or 0.4%, for an annualized increase of 2.5 percent. This put it slightly above the Fed’s mandated inflation target of 2.0 percent.

The stronger-than-expected jobs report drove up U.S. Treasury yields, triggering steep breaks in the December Treasury Bonds and December Treasury Notes markets. Both futures contracts reached their lowest levels since late August. The 2-Year Cash market yield reached a high of 0.958 percent, its highest level since May 2010.

Higher yields made the U.S. Dollar a more attractive investment, forcing foreign currency markets sharply lower across the board. Sellers also hit the precious metals markets on the news with December Comex Gold futures dropping over $50.00 for the week.


The scalping strategy of the day is a 5 minute Strategy in ninjatrader .It is perfect for ranging conditions.I have removed the middle line in bollinger bands and painted the upper line to red in order to short it and the lower line to  green in order to buy it.If you spot the ranging period it is a cash machine.

In the lower chart you can count 8 trades , 7 win one stop loss hit.

range scalping

Forex Scalping Strategy With Bollinger Bands
r chart you can count 8 trades , 7 win one stop loss hit.

http://forexraiders.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/range-scalping.png
Scalping the GBP/USD and EUR/USD 5 min trading charts with Bollinger Bands. This strategy works best in a range-bound market environment characterized by almost flat horizontally aligned Bollinger Bands.

Scalping Setup

Indicators: Bollinger Bands with default 20,2 settings
Preferred time frame(s): 5 min
Trading sessions: EUR, US
Preferred Currency pairs: GBP/USD, EUR/USD
Download the Forex Scalping Strategy With Bollinger Bands for Ninjatrader.
http://forexraiders.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/range-scalping.zip
range scalping.zip

GBP/USD Chart: Strategy Example

Trading Rules

Buy Rules:

Bollinger Bands needs to be almost flat (range trading)
The price touches the lower Bollinger Band

Open BUY position. Set stop loss at 10 pips below the entry price. Close the trade at the upper Bollinger Band.

Sell Rules:

Bollinger Bands needs to be almost flat (range trading)
The price touches the upper Bollinger Band

Open SELL position. Set stop loss at 10 pips above the entry price. Close the trade at the lower Bollinger Band.


----------

